# Vidéo d'Iphoto sur l'Ipad



## EX2945 (1 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà mon souci, j'ai de nombreuses vidéos (.MOV) sur Iphoto, et lorsque que je synchronise mon Ipad avec Iphoto. Il me dit que les vidéos n'ont pas été mises sur l'Ipad car illisibles par celui-ci.

Je ne comprends pas, ces vidéos sont en .MOV et je les lis sans aucun problème sur mon macbook....

J'ai tenté de les convertir via Miro Video Converter mais il me dit qu'elles sont impossibles à convertir...

A l'aide !

Merci


----------



## pitou_92 (1 Juin 2010)

Pour l'ipad c'est du H.264 tu as ta réponse a ta question


----------



## Deleted member 155345 (1 Juin 2010)

ouvre tes videos avec quicktime et fais fichier->enregistrer et dans format choisi hd 480p ou 720p


----------



## EX2945 (2 Juin 2010)

Yep, cela fonctionne parfaitement.

Merci à vous deux.


----------



## th9 (7 Août 2010)

juluparien a dit:


> ouvre tes videos avec quicktime et fais fichier->enregistrer et dans format choisi hd 480p ou 720p



Sauf erreur, c'est une fonction reservee a la version payante de Quicktime (en tout cas pas possible sur ma version).

Connaissez vous une autre solution ? 

Merci bcp.


----------



## arbaot (7 Août 2010)

un 'tit comparatif rapide de macgé là

sujets sur le forum ici et là


----------

